# How much have you put into your collection?



## Franklin (Dec 3, 2008)

simple. . how much have all your T's cost you, cages and all!

for me i would say i have about 500 spent, for cages, sub, crickets, cage supplies and spiders themselves

but i have a good hookup or else it would be more like 750-1000 retain price for everything.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh good god I don't want to think about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Dec 3, 2008)

With enclosures, food, and spiders, probably somewhere around $300. And I have a pretty small collection...


----------



## jeff1962 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have 30 T.'s of various sizes, types and sexes. With enclosures and all the other paraphanalia I would say at least $2500.00 maybe more.


----------



## maxident213 (Dec 3, 2008)

Since I started, about $7000, give or take.  Yikes.  This explains my twenty-year-old vehicle, cheap crappy apartment, and lack of much of anything else of value.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 3, 2008)

I could probly retire nicely


----------



## kupo969 (Dec 3, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Oh good god I don't want to think about it.


LOL I can only imagine what the numbers are.


----------



## Envyizm (Dec 3, 2008)

About a years worth of college tuition "community college" in shipping alone...


----------



## Bosing (Dec 3, 2008)

I still consider myself a noob to the hobby but in a year's time I alreay spent around USD1500.


----------



## Alex080 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Way too much*

I have put around 16,000-18,000 in T's i have several species and about id say most of that went to expensive males i lost and had to re purchase especially my M balfouri and P metallica which is why i sold them except one of my female M balfouri


----------



## HcUnderoath (Dec 3, 2008)

i am very cheap, have a nice collection and have only spent about 400$ give or take

never spent over 5$ for a cage, usually around 50c or less each

breed my own crickets and roaches

i get all my T's from volunteer pet store work or i get them cheap (no shipping)

3 brick coco fiber for 6$ (pretty good price i think)

raman noodle cups, cut out bottoms for larger water or food bowls

toilet paper roll hides, free fake ivy plants for arboreals, or uniqu homemade hides for larger T's


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow and I thought I was frugal.


----------



## Alex080 (Dec 3, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Wow and I thought I was frugal.


i payed 350.00-400.00$ on mature males a week at one point thats why i let my M Balfouri and P metallica go if you had to guess what would be a range on what you have spent i am thinking  a lot with a collection like yours


----------



## testdasi (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL. I started telling myself "no more than $100". Now I think it's more than 10x that amount.


----------



## equuskat (Dec 3, 2008)

a couple thousand, probably.


----------



## BamaZ71 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have 3 T's, and one on the way and I probably have about $400-$500... mostly because of the T Blondi.


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 3, 2008)

I would say about $700 with all the cages and food etc..for 16 t's


----------



## Godzirra (Dec 3, 2008)

about $400-$500, leaning more to the $500
I buy my fish tanks from walmart which cost $10 - except two zoomed tanks that are vertical.
Crickets cost $1 a dozen from the pet store, and the bag of peat moss mix thing i get is from Walmart, which is $5 a bag, i stocked up on those
but all those little things eventually cost up


----------



## Dillon (Dec 3, 2008)

Initially I was spending a lot on glass aquarium tanks for housing.  I quickly started to catch on that there are way cheaper ways to house my critters.

All in all I would say easily, on my invertebrates and reptiles, I've spent >$2000.00.

edit - this is sickening to think about...


----------



## recluse (Dec 3, 2008)

I have well over 70 T's and lots of other bugs. A friend of mine who introduced me to the hobby had an extensive collection. When his interest started to wane he sold most of them to me for pennies on the dollar, now thats a friend. Most everything else I got from trading. I have had a few viable sacs and traded slings for other bugs. Most of my money has been spent on supplies, I use sterilite  or rubbermaid boxes exclusively. Where I really have spent money is on shipping costs, for that reason right now I am just concentrating on the collection I already have rather than acquiring more. I also have several different roach colonies. All my feeders are grown by me. Once in a while I will have to buy some supplemental roaches. Really hard for me to put a price tag on but I would have to guage it at around $1,500 dollars. That is for over 70 T's, scorps, and roach colonies.


----------



## jeepinwu2 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm right around $1000 including supplies/feeders  120+ T's, lobster and hisser colony.


----------



## the nature boy (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm selling my body.  So far not enough takers...  

--the nature boy

p.s.  at least PZB tips well.


----------



## betuana (Dec 3, 2008)

I've spent somewhere around $750 or so in the past 6-7 months!    I try NOT to keep track of numbers like that - scary!! 

For 23 (or maybe 24 if I caught the hint on the incoming kids correctly... ), tarantulas (mostly slings and juvies), shipping, cages, substrate, hides, water bowls, fake plants, crickets, roach colony setup and roaches, tools, water bottles, etc. 

I have promised myself that I'm cutting myself off until my birthday unless a killer deal (and I've outlined to myself exactly WHAT killer deals count as) appears before then...but then again, I had also promised myself I was only getting one T every 6 months, and nothing but the docile species for at least 3 years....that went well (I only got my first T in May...and have 2 haplos, an OBT, and a Pokie...so much for 1 every 6 months and docile only!  Love the aggro ones though, they crack me up.)



the nature boy said:


> I'm selling my body.  So far not enough takers...
> 
> --the nature boy
> 
> p.s.  at least PZB tips well.


ROFL!   

Sorry NB, you live a few hours too far away. High gas prices, poor college student and all that. :razz:


----------



## recluse (Dec 3, 2008)

jeepinwu2 said:


> I'm right around $1000 including supplies/feeders  120+ T's, lobster and hisser colony.


How many of your 120+ T's are of the same species? Yeah........... I am getting competitive.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 3, 2008)

Alex080 said:


> i payed 350.00-400.00$ on mature males a week at one point thats why i let my M Balfouri and P metallica go if you had to guess what would be a range on what you have spent i am thinking  a lot with a collection like yours


If I had to guess, $30,000-$50,000. But that is over all my time in the hobby.


----------



## somethingbig (Dec 3, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> If I had to guess, $30,000-$50,000. But that is over all my time in the hobby.


WOW!! thanks for making me feel inadequate. ;P  i'm sitting at about $200...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 3, 2008)

somethingbig said:


> WOW!! thanks for making me feel inadequate. ;P  i'm sitting at about $200...


Well I got my first T 17 years ago, and started buying them myself a few years after that. So all that is spread out. It's not like I spent all that in one or two years.


----------



## Alex080 (Dec 3, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> If I had to guess, $30,000-$50,000. But that is over all my time in the hobby.


Damn im getting there i tell myself no but i do it anyway


----------



## barabootom (Dec 3, 2008)

I spent a lot many years ago but I have about $500 invested right now.  Over my life I've spent maybe 3-4 thousand.  I think I've controlled myself quite well after reading a few of these posts.  I can certainly understand when I see the bigger numbers though.  There's a lot of nice stuff available.


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 5, 2008)

I could probably buy a small car Seriously


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Dec 5, 2008)

there is no limit to my pets. money wise... There is however, only a space limit


----------



## Moltar (Dec 5, 2008)

My initial thought was maybe $1000 but after a some quick mental calculations I realize it's probably closer to $2000. Maybe another $500-$800 for A few aquariums and exoterras, cork, grapewood, substrate, etc etc. Most of my enclosures are cheapo. I only have 4 that cost more than $20 so often the substrate and decorations run higher than the enclosure itself.


----------



## DDaake (Dec 5, 2008)

Up untill ~7yrs ago I was easily spending $2-$3k/yr on frogs, chams, colubrids, geckos, and arachnids. Sold off most after the kids were born but now it's strictly t's. I've probably only spent 5-600 in the last year rebuilding my t collection. T's are relatively inexpensive to care for, so the wife don't frown as much. It also helped I picked up a gravid c. crawshayi for $40 and traded most all the slings to help rebuild.Traded almost 200 slings for ~$800 in other sp's. I'd say since I was ~10yrs old I've spent every extra penny I had (+) feeding my passion. It's a sickness I can't help it.......Could easily be over 25-30K.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW!!! It hurts to think about this

Since i've been in the hobby I bet I have spent over $20,000 or more...

And this is just on the Inverts not including my reptiles..


----------



## codykrr (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah 7 years ago i bred burmese pythons and had about 4 grand in them alone.....not counting the other reptiles i had, monitors, iquana, chamelons and turtles, and since i have been into Ts ive spent around 1500 in just the past year but i dont look at the money it cost just the joy i get of having them....


----------



## desertdweller (Dec 29, 2008)

Bosing said:


> I still consider myself a noob to the hobby but in a year's time I alreay spent around USD1500.


Ditto.  Least that's what I tell myself.  I'm sure it's more.

It's so worth it.  No regrets


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would say £4000 quid


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 29, 2008)

Every extra penny I had went to animals since I was 10. Probably 500-700. It adds up quite quickly. It was all worth it though!  
TBH


----------



## SteelSpider (Dec 29, 2008)

I would say i spent close to 1 g.


----------



## Mina (Dec 29, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Oh good god I don't want to think about it.


I agree 100%.  I don't want to even think about it.


----------



## matthias (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm going to third Talken's statment.
over that last 3 years I've spent atleast $1000 in crickets alone.
When you start counting cages, tubs, substrate, water dishes, racks to hold them all, show fees, and shipping the number is going to be staggering. Lets just say it would be a nice down payment on a house twice as big as what we are in now...


----------



## johnharper (Dec 29, 2008)

Well over $400 dollars easily.

Regards,
John


----------



## IrishPolishman (Dec 29, 2008)

LoL, I was wondering if anyone else used the toilet paper roll hides...they're awesome!


----------



## IrishPolishman (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll say that no matter what, this is an extremely fun but easy and fairly inexpensive hobby.  Most of the stuff I use is meant for other things.  Cages are fairly cheap to build for yourself and the ts don't ask for a lot in return.  I currently have an iguana and it is harder than taking care of 10 ts.  I wouldnt trade the money I've spent (which isn't much) or my ts for anything in the world


----------



## codykrr (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah try having 11 iguanas i had 4 which where my breeders easily reaching 6 foot from head to tail the cages i built to house them was 15 foot wide 12 foot tall and 4 foot deep, that alone cost me 1000 dollars to build not to mention the organic vegis i hAd to by pluse supplements and well then if you have 4burmese pythons that were 16+ foot each and ate 2 rabbits a week each it adds up...needless to say i was spending alot so i sold them all, the monitors were another expensive thi g to keep up and the turtles i had were pretty cheap but still T keeping is nothing compaired to any of that, even with racks, tanks and sub im still making out better than i did with those guys....


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 29, 2008)

First off Cody, why were you breeding iguanas? [I assume they were Greens.] 
Second, Burms don't need to eat two rabbits a week. They don't even need to eat routinely every month. I knew a guy who feed two rabbits every two months and his 'tics and burms were FAT!
Also matthias, time to breed roaches!  
TBH


----------



## codykrr (Dec 29, 2008)

well i bred iguanas for a person who sold them and took them to reptile shows, and yeah they were green, second my pythons where healthy not fat and were always eating on thay schedule for a couple years, and they wernt full grow rabbits at that i always gave them babies and when i first got the iguanas they where "pets" till they started breeding and i just sold em off i couldnt keep all the babies and i didnt want to give up the iguanas that i raised from 12 inches just because they where having babies, needless to say it was alot of money to care for them


----------



## ThomasH (Dec 29, 2008)

So the pythons weren't fat. They could have been growing at that point. Anyway, people should either not breed iguanas or at least not let the eggs hatch. There are just too dang many in reptile rescues and the glades. It is extremely irresponsible. I don't understand why it is wrong to breed dogs but not frowned upon to breed iguanas. They shouldn't have all been kept together. Any good Iguana keeper knows that they do not do well communally caged in captivity. Thanks though for adding to the hundreds of greens in rescues needing homes today, you are too irresponsible. I honestly can not say that I would trust you with a pet rock.....Sorry.
TBH


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 29, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> If I had to guess, $30,000-$50,000. But that is over all my time in the hobby.


Man that's a lot of money.  That's like $400 a month for 10 years!

I only have a few thousand in my collection.  Most of them are in 1 gallon containers that only cost a couple bucks and I have a roach colony so I haven't bought feeders in years.  I try to focus my collection on a couple genuses so I don't get too overwhelmed.


----------



## Aschamne (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know about the food and supplies, but I have spent $4100 in spider alone in the last year and a half.

Art


----------



## Boanerges (Dec 29, 2008)

I've only got a few hundred invested in T's. What costs me the most is feeding my snakes


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 29, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Well I got my first T 17 years ago, and started buying them myself a few years after that. So all that is spread out. It's not like I spent all that in one or two years.


17 yrs ago, what you was like 11?  
$50,000    that's would be great down payment on a house


----------



## flyguycolorado (Jan 18, 2010)

Ruff about 275.00 - 400.00 depending if its real value or what i spent on it?


----------



## Ether Imp (Jan 18, 2010)

~40-50 bucks for 10g terrarium before I knew better..

15 bucks or for enough substrate.

4 bucks per Venti Starbucks cup x 5.

~1 dollar a week for crickets.

$0 spent on the tarantulas themselves.

Maybe 100-150 dollars?


----------



## violentblossom (Jan 18, 2010)

About $400 - $500.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2010)

I couldn't even say.  Thousands of dollars...maybe, at this point, around $10k?  Maybe more?  I doubt it would be any less, anyway.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jan 18, 2010)

close to 1000.00,counting how much i've spent on spiders+cages alone.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 18, 2010)

~$1000 for all feeders, spiders, tanks, and accessories.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 18, 2010)

About $120. That's for the T's, shipping cost, containers, substrate, roaches for breeding, and the crickets each week until the roaches start breeding.


----------



## 8by8 (Jan 18, 2010)

*hey, an old thread*

Since I started collecting T's(3 yrs.) around 2000-3000 on T's,enclosures, substrate, hides, plants,feeders, bark, isopods, and maintaining temps. and humd. in the T room.


----------



## Julia (Jan 18, 2010)

The cost of the tarantulas, cages, and supplies pales in comparison to the cost of my time spent caring for each little darling.....which is priceless.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 18, 2010)

I would say well over £1500 with equipement.
Just made an order from Germany......3 spids.....over £150.....did the same last month as well.....that's without all the local stuff,equipement,heating,gauges,stats....list goes on and on.....but I love it and would not have it any other way.
The snakes have cost me a lot more than that BTW


----------



## shypoet (Jan 18, 2010)

Franklin said:


> simple. . how much have all your T's cost you, cages and all!
> 
> for me i would say i have about 500 spent, for cages, sub, crickets, cage supplies and spiders themselves
> 
> but i have a good hookup or else it would be more like 750-1000 retain price for everything.


All together, a little over $100.

crickets are like .25, and she has yet to eat, so I'm not sure how much we have spent on food for her or anything.


----------



## Faing (Jan 18, 2010)

wow...

if you count my reptiles with my tarantulas I've spent over $1,000 in the past years. OMG. Probably $1,500 to $2,500 roughly with more than $500 being tarantulas (with food ad cage and etc.).

And I wondered why college expenses seemed so much to me...

Maybe $500+ should be considered an addict...

certainly takes dedication... and yet I want more


----------



## skippy (Jan 18, 2010)

i dropped about 2 grand on Ts in the last year


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jan 18, 2010)

i would say 2-3k....... that would be from t's to enclosure's, decoration, substrate, shelve's... and food....... thats what ive spent last few years... not including spontanouse sling shopping... this year... thats another few hundred...


----------



## forrestpengra (Jan 18, 2010)

I must have $500+-. Will be more though.  I only have 15 Ts ATM.  

It's a heck of a lot cheaper than when I was doing saltwater reefs. I must have had $1000+ in just lighting. Filters, livestock, pumps, etc... $5000 easy.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jan 18, 2010)

forrestpengra said:


> I must have $500+-. Will be more though.  I only have 15 Ts ATM.
> 
> It's a heck of a lot cheaper than when I was doing saltwater reefs. I must have had $1000+ in just lighting. Filters, livestock, pumps, etc... $5000 easy.


i must say... thats why i didnt want to start a salt water tank.....  but same with this hobby, after a while it all adds up... 1t +2t's+20t's =  a whole lot of money...


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh Goodness......Let me think here..James and I must have been spending 20,000...A Year on Them...For the last four years..


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jan 19, 2010)

aracnophiliac said:


> Oh Goodness......Let me think here..James and I must have been spending 20,000...A Year on Them...For the last four years..


but dont u run a business??? we are just talking  about personal collections?


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes Ok I do run a bussiness but only for the last 7 months....Befor that it was Just our personal collection


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 19, 2010)

*Forrest is right 420......*

$5000 EASY!!

But, I have consolidated to a more modest, All-Inclusive Bio-cube.......

Just add Pre-mixed Salt H2O {Taken from far out in Ocean-or-Made with Reverse-Osmosis water}.......Add sand {crushed coral}......and as many "Seasoned rox" from established tanks as one can afford......
{$2 - $6/ lb.}

I have cycled tanx in 4-7 days w/ this method.......

Expensive Hobby........Affordable/efficient ways of enjoying as well though.

I will be trading a petstore, for a 29 gal. Bio-Cube tomorrow.....In addition to my 14....which is barely adeqate for my "True-Perc" pair and bubble anenome.

Highly recommend Marineland's Bio-Cubes.....In 8, 14, and 29 sizes.$200-$300

I also, HIGHLY recommend Arachnophiliac  -   as well     Thanx Danielle!

I have SPENT $2000+ on T's in the last 9 months upon T-Hobby re-entry.

- Jason


----------

